# 3D Library Problem



## MaxMusterMann (20. Dez 2008)

Hallo, 
ich würde gerne das Java 3D Library in Netbeans integrieren, jedoch schlägt dies auch nach zig Versuchen fehl. Ich bekomme immer folgende Fehlermeldung.

```
javax.media.j3d.NativePipeline getSupportedOglVendor
SCHWERWIEGEND: java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no j3dcore-ogl-chk in java.library.path
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no j3dcore-d3d in java.library.path
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadLibrary(ClassLoader.java:1682)
        at java.lang.Runtime.loadLibrary0(Runtime.java:823)
        at java.lang.System.loadLibrary(System.java:1030)
        at javax.media.j3d.NativePipeline$1.run(NativePipeline.java:189)
        at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
        at javax.media.j3d.NativePipeline.loadLibrary(NativePipeline.java:180)
        at javax.media.j3d.NativePipeline.loadLibraries(NativePipeline.java:137)
        at javax.media.j3d.MasterControl.loadLibraries(MasterControl.java:948)
        at javax.media.j3d.VirtualUniverse.<clinit>(VirtualUniverse.java:280)
        at javax.media.j3d.GraphicsConfigTemplate3D.getBestConfiguration(GraphicsConfigTemplate3D.java:302)
        at java.awt.GraphicsDevice.getBestConfiguration(GraphicsDevice.java:158)
        at XtendedGui.J3dSwingFrame.<init>(J3dSwingFrame.java:76)
        at XtendedGui.J3dSwingFrame.main(J3dSwingFrame.java:140)
Java Result: 1
```
Wie muss ich vorgehen?


----------



## Marco13 (21. Dez 2008)

Hmm...  ???:L  Kannst mal versuchen den java.library.path richtig setzen, oder mal alle J3D*.DLL-Dateien ins "bin"-Verzeichnis von dem JDK/JRE kopieren, das von NetBeans verwedet wird....


----------



## MaxMusterMann (21. Dez 2008)

Das mit dem Kopieren ins bin verzeichnis hab ich probiert, nützt aber nichts. Ich hab auch die Dateien in System32 geworfen, weil der zum Path dazugehört, aber funzt auch ned.
Ich hab aber auch ned diese Datei die er erwähnt: j3dcore-ogl-chk
Da ist nur eine einzige DLL dabei.


----------



## MC DarkMaster (21. Dez 2008)

Dein Ansatz war schon komplett richtig, nur sind in der aktuellen Datei für 64 bit Systeme keine weiteren DLL's drinnen, die eigentlich rein müsten. Das heißt dir fehlen 3 DLL's die du zum starten brauchst. Lösung: Lad dir die 32 Bit Version runter und kopier die 3 fehlenden DLL's irgendwo in den Path. Z.B.: C:\Windows

MfG MC DarkMaster


----------



## C0dex (29. Dez 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe das selbe Problem. Wäre nett wenn MaxMusterMann noch posten könnte obs wirklich funktioniert. Werds aber wohl auch selbst ausprobieren. 
@MC DarkMaster: Woher hast du diese Info? Gibts zu dem Thema vielleicht auch was von offizieller Seite?

Vielen Dank

C0dex


----------

